# Whats the "Correct" way to clean a firearm?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I've heard and seen many different takes. One person will clean from the breach to the end, and vice versa. Others will clean as soon as they get it from the factory, fire 1 round, clean, fire 2 rounds, clean, fire 3, etc.... Others will swear to use motor oil!

What's your take on how you clean your handgun, rifle, weapon? Is there really a "correct" way? 

To me, cleaning a gun brings back childhood memories (Am I the only one that feels this way?)


----------



## AlotToLearn (Feb 19, 2012)

survival said:


> To me, cleaning a gun brings back childhood memories (Am I the only one that feels this way?)


Even the smell of Hoppes 9 can take you back to the old days!

Sidenote: one thing I thought of the other day is if I wasn't home and someone broke into my house, that person would know where my main firearm stash is just by the smell of Hoppes. I gotta think of a way to mask the smell.

Back to your post: For me, my only quirk is that I like to brush the barrel in one direction. I've had a bunch of discussions with people regarding this, and they swear that brushing backwards won't mess up the rifling of the barrel. Call me superstitious, but I still brush one way when cleaning my handguns.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

"They" say to clean from the breech , instead of from the muzzle. Inserting a cleaning rod and whatever attachment from the muzzle end can damage the crown of the barrel hurting accuracy. That's the part of the barrel that last contacts the projectile, so it's the most touchy.
That being said, I still clean my rifles from the muzzle like I've done for 30+ years.
My pistols I go from the breech end first.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I clean from the breach. When I purchase I follow the manufactures recommendations for cleaning before firing.

I'm a cancer survivor so I use non toxic cleaners. Currently, I use M-Pro 7. I like Gunzilla also.

I enjoy cleaning my guns. It is part of the allure, for me.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Gun empty and me sober works good.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

I use a solvent tank dump the gun in stripped of wood, run a brush thru from the chamber end to protect the barrel crown. wipe and patch bore


----------

